# Ever wonder what it takes to get a Skyline legal?



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

For anyone who may wonder about what needs to be done to get a Skyline on the road in the US.
Go to this DOT site:
http://dms.dot.gov/search/searchFormSimple.cfm

Under Docket Search, make sure Docket Number is selected on the left and type 5507 in the right and click search. It will come up with the import petition, a lot of what needed to be converted to make it legal. (Not all, they hide the body structural mods so that they keeps the rights to the import) Also the crash test report with some pics (bad quality) and the final approval. 
The files are large, but very interesting if you want to truely know what it takes to make one legal!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

wow thanks for that link its great.There is a whole lot they go through.I imagined to see Motorex all over that.Who is JK Motors Im right by Baltimore and havent heard of them.Better look into that later. :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2004)

i want to buy a skyline i found online but has any one actually had one legalized and how?


----------



## TheGuatamalan (Jan 20, 2004)

*ooooo...*

First of all......how the HELL did you ever find those docets? Very Impressive... But anywho... IMO It seems like it should be public knowledge what needs to be done to legalize ANY car... I guess my big question is, on the off chance that what needs to be done structurally and such, could you just simply take it to any lil grease-monkey's shop that does inspections to get it certified? Stupid question I know, but the legal aspect of this stuff blows my mind...


----------



## TheGuatamalan (Jan 20, 2004)

*nevermind...*

Damn...after about 20 minutes of more researchand seeing what all has to be done straight from one of the big wigs of motorex (that guy sees to be a TOTAL douche..) http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/archive/topic/19162-1.html I think I give up... sad really..

" #1 Catalytic convertor - why use a caddy one ? Why not something - heavily loaded with a metal substrate ? Or how about a preheated cat? Give ya a clue - One wont work..... and turbos act as big heat sinks - keeping the cat from lighting off......find a solution..... 

#2 - Its not a smog test . Its a FTP test. Its an 11 mile drive cycle done from a cold start on a dyno. Each test is $900 - $1500 depending on the lab. One test a day. Also there is a SHED test. Which is where the car is put into a SHED (looks kinda like a paint booth) - where the fuel tank is heated and evaporative emissions are tested. 

These are no little bull**** state emissions tests . State tests are cake after FTP testing. 

#3 180 days to bring the car into compliance - export to country of orgin or destroy... 

#4 High test - Its a spec fuel for the FTP test 

#5 - High test - I imagine you are refering to a higher octane fuel ? Actually a higher octane burns slower. Low test or lower octane if you are trying to pass an emissions test..."

...and aparently that isnt even all of it. Guess Im struck with a damn sr20det
swap...:siigh: It will be cheaper anyway...


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Fascinating Stuff...

Well, it appeared that this company J.K. Motors tried to legalize a Skyline back in 1999, and succeeded... well... What happened to them afterwards?
They are known as J.K Technologies now but some of the pics in those PDF files have pictures of Skylines under-going crash tests, one of which has a banner over the front wind shield that Says "Motorex"
Are they linked?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

There are other ways of getting around all this too. All that other shit is for working skylines. Buy a non running skyline and import it. Next, register it as a kit car. Problem solved right there. How do you think people drive shelby cobra's or any other type of rare car on the street. America is a land of DIY. That's how this is possible. But a non working skyline. Fix it, register as a kit car. There you go. It's proven.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> There are other ways of getting around all this too. All that other shit is for working skylines. Buy a non running skyline and import it. Next, register it as a kit car. Problem solved right there. How do you think people drive shelby cobra's or any other type of rare car on the street. America is a land of DIY. That's how this is possible. But a non working skyline. Fix it, register as a kit car. There you go. It's proven.


Try looking up the state law for a kit car. Most states are very specific about what constitutes a kit car, specifically the powertrain and how it will be emissions tested.

I know not all states require the emissions test, but you are still violating a bunch of federal laws by doing it. Besides, if you roll up in a skyline that has Nissan stamped all over ever part on the car, you really think that the state inspector won't notice?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

mrh said:


> They are known as J.K Technologies now but some of the pics in those PDF files have pictures of Skylines under-going crash tests, one of which has a banner over the front wind shield that Says "Motorex"
> Are they linked?


As far as I know Motorex contracted them to do the work. The generalized version of what needs to be done was in the public folders. The details were in the attachments that are not public. I think that this was done to protect motorex's investment.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I guess you could get a Skyline in the states that way but the problem is registering it?How?I say get a S14 and do the RB26DETT swap that is about as close as you are going to get.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Motorex - before it was Motorex - before they were a Registered Importer contracted with JK Technologies to help with the Skyline legalization.

I visited JK , and the DOT several times when I was working at Motorex. No Skyline was ever legalized by JK . Every car was legalized by Motorex.

http://www.mirageautosports.com/GTR/Importation.html


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

tyndago said:


> Motorex - before it was Motorex - before they were a Registered Importer contracted with JK Technologies to help with the Skyline legalization.
> 
> I visited JK , and the DOT several times when I was working at Motorex. No Skyline was ever legalized by JK . Every car was legalized by Motorex.


That would explain the coincidence then... So why would the EPA part of the deal not be published like the DOT stuff?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

You can get the EPA stuff by asking under the FOI.

But only an ICI can do the EPA work.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

tyndago said:


> You can get the EPA stuff by asking under the FOI.
> 
> But only an ICI can do the EPA work.


Interesting stuff... Think people are just fascinated with the whole legalization process cause it's so unknown and Motorex are the only people doing that conversion to a car we all know and love.
Well, i've got my two cars now and apart from them missing the Engine Bay stickers showing conformity of EPA work done, i'm more or less set.
God knows how G&K missed that out... Question whether they did anything to begin with!


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

You have the 2 GTS ? 

California cars ? Do they have a BAR label ?

I have reason to think they still need to go back to G & K to get completed.....

Something Motorex may have fogotten to tell you.


----------



## Ricer240sx (Jan 21, 2004)

psi2high said:


> i want to buy a skyline i found online but has any one actually had one legalized and how?


im sorry but can someone tell me what the point in leagalizing a skyline is??? all ur gunna do is make it illeagal again by modding it!

i guess if u want to to be registered but i dont think its worth that much money! just say its an S14 with a body kit lol, or all u cali peeps can jsut have ur hookup for emisions do something to help out lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i heard that a good way to do it is sell the engine, ship the frame to US for "parts", then buy a motorset and put it in. when u register, say that it is a kit car, maybe?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Ricer240sx said:


> im sorry but can someone tell me what the point in leagalizing a skyline is??? all ur gunna do is make it illeagal again by modding it!
> 
> i guess if u want to to be registered but i dont think its worth that much money! just say its an S14 with a body kit lol, or all u cali peeps can jsut have ur hookup for emisions do something to help out lol



you, sir, are retarded.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> you, sir, are retarded.


You, sir, are right.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

tyndago said:


> You have the 2 GTS ?
> 
> California cars ? Do they have a BAR label ?
> 
> ...



Yeah, i think they do need to go back, which is what's annoying cause i bought them in March of last year and only get them back in December... So needless to say i'm reluctant to hand them over again.
The door labels are in place, just the engine label is missing... So G&K are going to need it back for Refereeing i suppose.

Incidentally Sean, Do you have any Tensioner Bearings for an R32 RB20DET motor at your place?
My R32 took a nose dive on me and i've got everything to do a timing belt job, OTHER than the two tensioner bearings... also need the A/C tensioner bearing too if you have any or can recommend a place to get one?

Cheers


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> How do you think people drive shelby cobra's or any other type of rare car on the street.


Hm, last i checked, All of the original Cobras started their life in Texas, not in Yokohama.  And to build a kit car in the US, requires a permit and a licence to do so. kit car, as in you build the frame, body, etc.....

then theres the mail-order type kit car, where the licecened builders send you the frame, and misc. body parts, and you complete it. But a shell isnt exported, as on-site production/replication is cheaper/less time constricted 


.....dunno why you'd reffer to a kit car comparing to an imported Sports Sedan.... *shrugs*


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

mrh said:


> cause i bought them in March of last year and only get them back in December... So needless to say i'm reluctant to hand them over again.
> The door labels are in place, just the engine label is missing... So G&K are going to need it back for Refereeing i suppose.
> 
> Incidentally Sean, Do you have any Tensioner Bearings for an R32 RB20DET motor at your place?
> ...


Be happy it was only March. RB has cars that Motorex has had for 18 months and still not legal.

As far as bearings. There is one idler pulley and one tensioner bearing. We have the Nissan DVD's , so I have to check and see if the RB20 is the RB25/RB26. If it is , then yes we have them in stock. We do no have the spring in stock , which normally we replace. Its "probably " the same as they use the same timing belt , but I dont like to guess.

If its not , then we can get it for you. About 2 weeks +/-2 days if its available in Japan.

Did you call today and talk to Victor ? Jeff was out and we cant read Japanese to check the DVD's and get the part numbers and information. I will check tommorow and see what we can find. As long as I dont party too hard tonight....


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

The RB20 uses a different tensioner pulley than the RB26 . The idler is the same though.

I have the idler in stock . The tensioner I would have to order. Take about 2 weeks to get. We also have the Power Enterprise Timing Belts in stock.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

tyndago said:


> The RB20 uses a different tensioner pulley than the RB26 . The idler is the same though.
> 
> I have the idler in stock . The tensioner I would have to order. Take about 2 weeks to get. We also have the Power Enterprise Timing Belts in stock.


Oh ok... Yeah, i spoke to Victor yesterday.
You're right, the RB20 is different so will have to get it from Japan. I need it rather urgently though so i'm scouting about as we speak. I'd pay what ever the costs were to get it within a few days if you had a source?

Party hard tonight anyways.. I know i will be 
Mark


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

We wouldnt be able to order it till Sunday/Monday - then EMS is about 5 days.

Realistically , 2 weeks is what it takes . When you take the extra days for the dealer to order it if its not a stocking item , etc.


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

tyndago said:


> Be happy it was only March. RB has cars that Motorex has had for 18 months and still not legal.QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Sean, gotta question for you. I thought that when an RI took possesion of a car, they had something like 180 days to get it legalized, shipped back to another country, or destroyed. I could be wrong about the time frame, but isn't there some sort of legal time frame for that?
> 
> If that's the case, if Motorex hasn't gotten around to legalizing the ones at RBMotoring for 18 months, isn't that illegal? I'm not trying to harp on Motorex; I really respect what they've done. But I'm just trying to stay on top of what's legal and what's not, so I'll know whether or not Uncle Sam may want to come and take my car away.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Its actually 120 days . But its not enforced too heartily.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

tyndago said:


> Its actually 120 days . But its not enforced too heartily.


Once it's in the Hands of an R.I though, does the clock still tick?
I thought the clock only counted the 120 days if it's in the hands of the owner.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

The car , before its legalized , should not be in the hands of the owner.

So its 120 days from the day of importation. 

But its not enforced well.


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Offhand question, Sean....what would happen to the people's cars should the DOT decide to start enforcing that? Both the cars that haven't been legalized yet, and the ones that already have been done. Can they fine someone retroactively for not having the legalization completed on time?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

I don't know about retroactively......

But I have seen a letter from the DOT , where they gave a deadline. It was something like a $5k fine a day up to $5,000,000 fine per vehicle not legalized in time.


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Sweet mother of god!!! You've got to be kidding! 

If I were Motorex, I'd be scared to death to get too close to the cutoff date. Would almost be cheaper to go ahead and destroy the car than to risk racking up too many fines. One car that gets held up could put the company out of business.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

you know haw a get a skyline legalized in malta at the moment?
order the skyline, wait for it to come, when it comes pay insurence and all that shit and presto!
Its a legalized car for our roads! hard aint it!? :thumbup:


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

TuxedoCartman said:


> Sweet mother of god!!! You've got to be kidding!
> 
> If I were Motorex, I'd be scared to death to get too close to the cutoff date. Would almost be cheaper to go ahead and destroy the car than to risk racking up too many fines. One car that gets held up could put the company out of business.


No , not kidding. It was an outrageous amount. There was one car that hadn't been done as the car came over and the motor was blown.. It was a military guys personal car... so in the time waiting forever for him to do something/ get it fixed . It just sat and sat. So when the time came , we had to bust ass to finish the car...


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

I was down in the G.O storage facility (customs bonded warehouse) on Tuesday... There were three Skylines sitting there, 6" in dust and looking VERY sorry for themselves.
I guess that's just one of the graveyards of Skylines in the US, where people import cars, then don't get them out the docks in time, probably cause they can't afford to!
Was quite a sorry sight... Saw this Stunning R33 GTR in Deep Metalic Blue... SOOOO nice, apart from the dirt layer.
Anyways, the one is up for Public Auction today... Export only! Was a dog looking R33 all wheel drive none turbo! Why would anyone want to have brought that in the first place?? Probably could have bought it for $500...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

mrh said:


> I was down in the G.O storage facility (customs bonded warehouse) on Tuesday... There were three Skylines sitting there, 6" in dust and looking VERY sorry for themselves.
> I guess that's just one of the graveyards of Skylines in the US, where people import cars, then don't get them out the docks in time, probably cause they can't afford to!
> Was quite a sorry sight... Saw this Stunning R33 GTR in Deep Metalic Blue... SOOOO nice, apart from the dirt layer.
> Anyways, the one is up for Public Auction today... Export only! Was a dog looking R33 all wheel drive none turbo! Why would anyone want to have brought that in the first place?? Probably could have bought it for $500...


500 my ass.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

You had to see that bucket... Paint was trashed, one wheel missing, automatic, none turbo... $500 if they were lucky! Car was a rag and wasted my day driving to view it


----------

